# Question for Atmann regarding Thymol Strips



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

Api Life Var …is a mixture of different ingredient. Thymol, Menthol, Eucalyptol and Camphor but only Thymol is the active ingredient. Why would you pay for the others if you only need Thymol?

ApiGuard… is Thymol mixed in gel.

You can use all 3 products with the same result......but make a price calculation.

I put a strip on a scale and find out 1 Thymomite strip contains approx 12g Thymol. For the same result I need 50g ApiGuard. 
I paid only 1/3 compare to the others and have no by-products. My bees shred the strips as soon as they are empty.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Axtmann. In another thread you posted on how to use the strips:

>An easy way is using Thymol strips.

Put a strip of Thymol in the hive, this is a natural ingredient of honey and kills Varroa and Tracheal mites. The strip has the right amount and I never had a smell or taste in my honey. 
Place a second strip two weeks later without removing the first on. It’s much easier than formic, not danger for beekeeper and bees, and has a better result. 
Another good thing…for organic beekeepers, it saves you the whole year work fogging with FGMO and Thymol.

Is there anything else I need to know or expect? Will there be an excess in bees dieing off when the strip is first introduced into the hive?

Corinne


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

Where can you purchase Thymomite strips?


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

*Thymomite Strips*

MABee here is your web link http://www.members.shaw.ca/orioleln/Thymol.htm I talked to these people the other day and orders are mailed in. They don't take orders over the phone or over the web. Just print out the order form and fill it out with personal check and when they recieve the order they send it out. They were quite friendly and answered all my questions.

 Corinne


----------



## Peter (Mar 28, 2009)

Corrine

Do you know if Heilyser Technology in Sidney British Columbia are still supplying Thyomite?
It's a very odd comment that they have next to the Total line on their order form

Peter


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

>>>>>Do you know if Heilyser Technology in Sidney British Columbia are still supplying Thyomite?
It's a very odd comment that they have next to the Total line on their order form<<<<<

Peter, check the internet whether Thymol is registered as a treatment in the US or ask the manufacturer in Kanada, they should know it.

I just bought new strips from the distributor here. It is much easier to use and not so danger to bees and beekeeper like formic. The strips have no useless byproducts like petroleum jelly (Vaseline), no smear in the hives. Instructions coming with the strips, but you can see them on there website also. 

Put a Thymol strip on top of the brood frames, opposite the entrance and a sticky board in. After two or three days you can see how infested the hive is. The fumes penetrate wax and mites have a big trouble even in closed cells. IMO it kills Tracheal mites with a result of 100%.


----------



## Peter (Mar 28, 2009)

I checkeded with Heilyser and they are still selling Thymomite strips and the prices quoted on their order forms are in US$.
Thymomite is not registered for use in the USA which is sort of odd as basically it's exactly the same as Apiguard which is registered for use. It would appear far easier to use, looks to be 1/2 the price and doesn't involve bar smearing etc. and also saves reopening the hive to get rid of the metal container that Apiguard comes in.
In a 2 brood chamber Langstroth hive would you put the strips on the bars of the bottom box or or the bars of the top box?
Is it necessary to add a spacer shim to allow bee space on top of the strips?


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

Thymol fumes are heavy and going down. I place the strip on top of the brood frames, opposites the entrances. You must close the bottom screen; the entrances should not wider than 15 cm.
I have a space of approx 10mm (3/8?) between frames and top cover.


----------

